# Blast from the past....



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Vintage Ford tractor advertising. Interesting....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's funny Rockmart....amazing the differences in time. That little Ford would wear a person out and beat them to death now if we had to work with it, but back in the day it was simply incredible.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> That's funny Rockmart....amazing the differences in time. That little Ford would wear a person out and beat them to death now if we had to work with it, but back in the day it was simply incredible.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I see a few of those little Fords around on small acreages here. A friend of mine from college even bought one for his acre in Arizona. I guess he just blades dirt with it. It's amazing though to hook up the 3 points today 60 years later is still the same.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Not long after that is where my name comes from - the ford Super Dexta. We still have an old one kicking around the farm here. It came from an old dairy where it was their first tractor, and a 'big' tractor in its day, all 30-some HP worth.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Never heard of a short stroke engine being a powerful engine. Always liked long stroke engines.
I really wish Ford was still in AG.
I think they made some damn nice stuff, like the Ford 8670 tractor.

We need more American competition.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Neat video.....when I was 16 I saw a Ford Golden Jubilee at the fair completely restored and thought it was really cool and had to have one. A little while later a neighbor had a Ford 600 tractor for sale which if I'm not mistaken is the same as the Jubilee except 2 years newer. Ended up buying it and was a good little tractor but was kind of limited in what you could do with it. With no live pto and remote hydraulics it wasn't much of use with today's hay equipment and too small to do any serious tillage work. Used it mainly in the garden and was well suited to that. Ended up selling it to put money towards a bigger tractor and was perfect for the hobby farmer I sold it to. Now back in the 50s I can see how that was real tractor.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Neat video.....when I was 16 I saw a Ford Golden Jubilee at the fair completely restored and thought it was really cool and had to have one. A little while later a neighbor had a Ford 600 tractor for sale which if I'm not mistaken is the same as the Jubilee except 2 years newer. Ended up buying it and was a good little tractor but was kind of limited in what you could do with it. With no live pto and remote hydraulics it wasn't much of use with today's hay equipment and too small to do any serious tillage work. Used it mainly in the garden and was well suited to that. Ended up selling it to put money towards a bigger tractor and was perfect for the hobby farmer I sold it to. Now back in the 50s I can see how that was real tractor.


In the 50s a farmer could make a living on 40-80 acres. Didn't need a bigger tractor.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure beats a team of horses. That was the first tractor I drove. My dad bought it from original owners estate auction. Good friends of mine Grandpa was original owner. I recently thought about bringing it home to do SOMETHING with. But I always forget how rough it is. Brand new rears. Everything else needs help. My brothers (me too) were rough on it before the new Kubota arrived in 07 for food plots and such. The little l3400 was a HUGE step up.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I like watching old videos like this. Just interesting seeing how things were done and the equipment that was used that you dont see today

Found this series and it is rather interesting and I have never driven a ford tractor. Looks like they were shot in the UK


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Another thing about those little fords and similar makes and models from that time period is you could could tear them apart and put them back together with pliers and a screwdriver


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ford built a lot of tractors in England and Belgium in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Ford built a lot of tractors in England and Belgium in the 80's and 90's.


Yep. We had a 7710 and a 7740 and both had stickers in the cab saying made in England.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice find, thanks for sharing.

I cranked my late father-in-laws old 9N last week to make sure it ran. It was his "big" tractor used to disk his 3 acre garden. He would call me to turn the ground every year.

Later he just kept the brush cutter hooked up to it. I cranked and cut a little just for fun. About one round was about all the nostalgia a person could stand.

He also had a 140 to cultivate with. I bought it just to have around and have it loaned to a friend who likes to plant veggies.


----------

